# Wind deflectors



## krsmitty (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone here use one? Help any with towing/mpg? With the price of diesel...1 or 2 mpg increase would be nice.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/aeroshield-wind-deflector/34579


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 6, 2013)

well  ken it looks good, but for $349.00 for 1-2 mpg, seem like you but a lot of fuel with  $349.00 at that cost. But that JMHO.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2013)

Ken IMO a lot depends on the tow vehickle and the rv.  Speed you drive at also enters into it.  Most newer rvs have a better contour on the front that serves about the same purpose.  I did have one on a 70 model chevy wagon puling a Brogrum 24 ft TT.  Didn't help


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 7, 2013)

Also posted this question on another RV forum and basically received the same answer Chelse...they do not work. Or at least good enough to warrant buying one.


----------



## LEN (Mar 7, 2013)

A  plug and play chip for the diesel maybe your answer. They can add MPG, power if used correctly for those items. Most use just the power aspect and that uses fuel, but again can be better with more power in the hills to stay up in speed while on the hills. Plus several on the market for less than the wind deflector, and lots of reviews and people using for help or instructions.

LEN


----------



## JCZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Here in Sacramento $349 would only get you 80 gal. of diesel this morning. :concern:


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 8, 2013)

LEN;83038 said:
			
		

> A  plug and play chip for the diesel maybe your answer. They can add MPG, power if used correctly for those items. Most use just the power aspect and that uses fuel, but again can be better with more power in the hills to stay up in speed while on the hills. Plus several on the market for less than the wind deflector, and lots of reviews and people using for help or instructions.
> 
> LEN



Thanks Len...already have one...Smarty Jr.


----------



## LEN (Mar 8, 2013)

In that case if you have not already a good intake and exhaust would be on my list and not the wind deflector(never have heard good about them anyway). You just might get a bit better with either or the combo.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 20, 2013)

LEN;83056 said:
			
		

> In that case if you have not already a good intake and exhaust would be on my list and not the wind deflector(never have heard good about them anyway). You just might get a bit better with either or the combo.
> 
> LEN



Yep...have both. S&B cold air intake and aftermarket exhaust.


----------

